# Noob wanting to try roasting



## GiveMeCoffee (Mar 15, 2021)

So I'm looking at possibly getting a roaster - happy to spend a little for it, and I like the idea of having real good control of the temperature etc (and I'd enjoy being able to use a profiling software to make the nerd in me happy).

Does anyone have any tips for where to start?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Machines compatible with profiling software don't cost "a little".

You can build your own though. There are a couple of threads, one modding a halogen air fryer with detailed instructions, one building an air roaster from a tin can (to start with).


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Hard to make recommendations with such little info, but Kaffelogic Nano 7 on the Kickstarter campaign is a good starting point.

Cheers Phil


----------



## Holonomic (Mar 3, 2017)

How does the nano 7 compare to other options at a similar price point?


----------



## GiveMeCoffee (Mar 15, 2021)

I have seen the nano 7 and have been very tempted - does anyone know how good it is?


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

GiveMeCoffee said:


> I have seen the nano 7 and have been very tempted - does anyone know how good it is?


 Check out this video click me to watch and see what you think 😎 .....me; i'm a stroking the credit card trying so very hard to avoid pulling that trigger :classic_wink:


----------



## WestlandWessex (Jan 26, 2020)

Rincewind said:


> Check out this video click me to watch and see what you think 😎 .....me; i'm a stroking the credit card trying so very hard to avoid pulling that trigger :classic_wink:


 Thanks for the link to the video 👍 Has this machine become available in the UK now ?


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Yes - it's currently on a Kickstarter campaign


----------



## WestlandWessex (Jan 26, 2020)

Beeroclock said:


> Yes - it's currently on a Kickstarter campaign


 Oh okay, thank you, sorry to be a complete muppet, but how does it work and where can I get one from ?


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Try this

http://kck.st/3t1jfev


----------



## Teddybaebae (Mar 19, 2021)

Has anyone tried any unusual set ups for roasting


----------



## GiveMeCoffee (Mar 15, 2021)

Rob1 said:


> Machines compatible with profiling software don't cost "a little".
> 
> You can build your own though. There are a couple of threads, one modding a halogen air fryer with detailed instructions, one building an air roaster from a tin can (to start with).


 Modding an air fryer could be fun... Will find that thread


----------



## apf102 (Jul 27, 2020)

Am about to dive in with a Hive roaster and USB connection. Should be just shy of £200 delivered so will let you know how I get on. Not planning on using it for all my coffee - will probably still buy roasted beans too.

Reckon it will be interesting and fun if nothing else. This is dipping my toe in the water but not wanting to splash £700 on a mid range automatic.


----------



## GiveMeCoffee (Mar 15, 2021)

apf102 said:


> Am about to dive in with a Hive roaster and USB connection. Should be just shy of £200 delivered so will let you know how I get on. Not planning on using it for all my coffee - will probably still buy roasted beans too.
> 
> Reckon it will be interesting and fun if nothing else. This is dipping my toe in the water but not wanting to splash £700 on a mid range automatic.


 Nice! I've actually just been talking to the owners of Hive and have decided I'll get one of those in the next couple months once I have money. Just something to save to hah! (my wifes birthday is coming up so that comes first 😛 )


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

GiveMeCoffee said:


> (my wifes birthday is coming up so that comes first 😛 )


 Wait! What about presenting her with a wonderful Hive roaster with Data dome? I'm sure she'll love it! 😂


----------



## apf102 (Jul 27, 2020)

Will let you know how I get on. Should be here next week.


----------

